# HALO 5 Guardians Watch channel



## Prashmith (May 17, 2014)

All right don't delete this ppst  its no other waste spam .Microsoft announced the game yesterday I am out for now but this is just a discussion updates thread for the game.

I will update asap.

MEANWHILE do a Google search for halo 5 guardians.


----------

